# Orlando, 28 Jul - 3 Aug



## Chemnole

Hi Tuggers,

Looking for 2BR or more in Orlando starting on Monday, July 29 28 thru Sat, Aug 3. Thanks as always for searching.

Cheers.


----------



## jeffwill

I have a 3bed/2b lockoff @ Star Island from Sat. July 27 to ( but not thru) Sat. Aug. 3.  Price is by week only @ $700.00.


----------



## 6563william

*Are you still looking for a resort*

Family Vacation Trust has timesharing with Wyndham, Diamond Resorts, Festiva, and Club Navigo.  Are you still looking for a Resort. If so I am willing to look up availability. Email me at billlapczynski@verizon.net or call 863-679-6657.
Bill Lapczynski (TUG6563william)


----------



## Chemnole

Thanks Jeffwill. I'm still looking for something that will fit our schedule. If nothing materializes, I'll relook your offer.

Cheers.


----------



## Chemnole

Still looking...


----------



## Chemnole

*New Dates: July 28- Aug 3*

Looks like we are going to get there one day early.

Thanks again for looking.


----------



## joyzilli

I have a 3 bedroom at Marriott Imperial Palms from July 28 - Aug. 4 if you are still looking for a unit.


----------



## jcraycraft

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek*

I have a 3 Br Deluxe at Wyndham Bonnet Creek--7 nights starting 7/28

Call me at 330/464-6359


----------

